# good starter cigar



## Aidan the pirate (May 15, 2006)

what are some good mild cigars?? for some one that is just starting out


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Anything Camacho and Maduro......haha no i kid i kid....something mild...well a really mild smoke for cheap is an Arango Sportsman. They are smoothe as heck and vinilla flavoured. Dont like them so much anymore but the first 1 or 2 i had i thought was good. A friend told me the CAO Criollo was smoothe, but I've yet to try one so dont quote me on that. There are a few cheaper Arturo Fuente cigars that are also pretty smoothe......some for like 2-4 bucks or so a stick. I think maybe the curly head would be one. From my experience, I'd say basically stay away from very dark smokes. Maduro, Oscuro...yadda yadda yadda wrappers tend to be stronger in my eyes. Dont assume by that though that light wrappers means light bodied. Oh baby know. I've been on the floor my fair shair of times because of a light wapper. "Be careful what you wish for....be CAREFUL what you wish for." Someone that knows what they are talking about, come in here and stop me from rambeling and help this poor guy.:w
Adam


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

I think this was asked a while ago. Just browse the last few pages and you will find it. A quick asnwer though: AVO classic and CAO gold. If you have access to habanos ~ Montecristo Corona Grande, H Upmann Coronas major, and Romeo y Julieta no.2. They used to be my favourites when I was getting into cigars.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Macanudo is a good starter but very mild, the prince Philip was my first and I would have preferred something more flavorful even then. 

Montecristo is an excellent choice. Very well made with a little more flavor than Macs. Both the Monte and the Macs are consistently well made.

A little less mainstream, Gispert makes excellent intro cigars and are inexpensive. The flavor profile is different than the two above but very enjoyable; unfortunately they are not as consistent. I still smoke them on occasion after having moved on to stronger cigars.

All of the above recommendations are widely available domestically. The most important thing, however, is to try a variety of cigars and not get overly caught up on suggestions from others or form opinions before actually smoking a given cigar, just have fun experimenting. Welcome to the hobby.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

TU09 said:


> The most important thing, however, is to try a variety of cigars and not get overly caught up on suggestions from others or form opinions before actually smoking a given cigar, just have fun experimenting. Welcome to the hobby.


Just because you're starting dosen't mean you need to stick with mild smokes only...you really should try lots of different brands, lots of wrappers and ones that are mild, ones that are medium bodied and some that are full bodied until you figure out what you like best. If you do like milder smokes, I personally reccommend:
Montecristo White Label, 
Cu-Avana(both the maduro and the natural), 
5 Vegas Gold, 
Cao Black/CAO Gol
Gispert
Romeo Y Julieta

Once again, don't listen to anyone else...smoke what you like!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Go with some of the Fuentes. They are very moderately priced and are good.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

If you are starting out, don't be afraid to try anything. That being said, I was given an Ashton VSG as my 3rd smoke ever and didn't enjoy it too much. If only I had sat on it... I would have had a better experience now. In any case, here are some mild smokes I'd recommend:

Ashton 898
Macanudo Hyde Park
Romeo Y Julieta Cedro Delux #2
Cusano 18

These are well constructed mild smokes. From here... go on a sampling binge! Try out Maduro & Cameroon wrappers. Different lengths & ring guages. After 5-10 cigars, you'll start to see a pattern in your tastes/preferences. Use that to determine your future purchases.

HTH


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

There are 3 that I recommend when someone comes into my shop and asks for mild smokes. Nat Sherman, Griffin, and Gisperts. All are mild smokes and have great flavor. Macanudo is a good starter cigar and is the one that got me started many years ago. I recently tried another Mac, and though it was good, I guess they are not the flavor I like anymore (Just my opinion).

Ron


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with the recommendations so far ... just want to add Baccarat. That was the first cigar I tried and was suggested by several long-time cigar smokers. Very mild with flavor. You have a nice list from these posts. Try them and you will be well on your way to finding some cigars that you like. Btw, I think the Camacho idea was in jest but, don't worry, your tastes will change and you will enjoy it some day soon.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I would go to your local B & M get to know the shop and ask for advice. That way you know what they carry and what they always have in stock. The shop I go to gets that question all the time and if you don't like what they suggested they just replace it. Good luck. 

I like the Casa Torano.


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

Just make sure to enjoy yourself and try new things. Don't be afraid to try stronger cigars, but know your limits as well. The moment that nicotine "high" begins to be uncomfortable for you, make sure to put the cigar out and call it quits for a day or so. The worst mistake that you can make (that many newcomers including myself have made) is to try to get through the cigar just because you bought it. Take it easy until your tolerance builds up.


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

Miami said:


> I would go to your local B & M get to know the shop and ask for advice. That way you know what they carry and what they always have in stock. The shop I go to gets that question all the time and if you don't like what they suggested they just replace it. Good luck.
> 
> I like the Casa Torano.


Make sure you know enough on your own though. When I first started I took the sole advice of my local tobacconist. Their advice was basically, "As long as it's not a Maduro you should be OK!". Yeah...that was a bad day...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

It's been posted, so here's another vote for Macanudos.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Try the Rocky Patel Connecticut, good smoke, mild in body but good flavor and nice aftertaste. Not overbearing and in some places you can get them for 3-4 bucks per stick. Premium brand, CT shade wrapper from Rocky is tough to beat. Give it a try.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Padron 2000 :tu


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

5 Vegas Gold
AVO Classic
Casa Torano
Cusano 18 Double Connecticut
Romeo Y Julieta 1875

These are a few of my favorite mild to medium smokes


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice suggestions for a thread that is over 2 years old and was originally made by a member who got booted


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Nice suggestions for a thread that is over 2 years old and was originally made by a member who got booted


Ha ha, didn't even look at the start date.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Read, people, read ! ! ! ! ! *


----------

